# Im new!



## Izzy1993 (Feb 1, 2006)

*

Hi! I'm new!  I found this site on google, and I thought it looked like the purrfect :wink: cat forum for me!! Well, I jsut wanted to say hi! 

Is it okay if I DONT own a cat? Well, I did but then we moved, so we had to sell her to one of my friends.  But still, is it okay? 

*


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Izzy! Welcome! Of course you can come here if you love cats. I'm so sorry you couldn't keep your cat, but the day will come when you can get another. Enjoy the forum. (See your PMs.)


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard Izzy


----------



## bijan (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi there, I don't have one yet but I hopefully will soon.


----------



## Siamese (Feb 15, 2006)

*New.*

I'm also new. :lol:


----------



## HemiShakes (Feb 8, 2006)

Izzy - I love your picture!!! Welcome, I'm new too


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome from me, donna and the fur gang Mischka, Linx, Sundance & Pandia!


----------

